# Mk1 Focus RS.. Second complete car (Pic heavy)



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi guys,
So this is the second Full (ish) correction i have ever done,

i was a little scared at the fact, its alot of money but i was willing to take my time and do things properly.

I have learnt so much while doing this car, i feel more confident and ultimately poorer due to the amount of gear and products i bought. but its been worth it.

It was done as a favor for a very good mate of mine.

Some of the photos were taken on the phone and some today with my DSLR.

So lets start.

Here is the car when i received it.










The first thing i wanted to do is get in the engine bay and see what state it was in.

Overall it wasnt too bad, mainly just dust and grime.































































































































So i got the Engine Degreaser out and started agitating.



















After wiping down and i got to work on the stranger bits.

Tar anybody?









This is how it ended up. nice and clean, all the blacks treated with Megs Tyre Shine



















Next i gave the seats and dash a good wipe over and brushed the "nooks & Crannies"?



















Next was to get it outside and wash it down.. 2 bucket system (unfortunately no foam... yet)

The car had been waxed sometime ago.


















Wheels sprayed with Bilberry Wheel cleaner and agitated and hosed off.



















Dried off with Dodo Juice Orange Plush Drying Towel



















Getting it back inside and looked at what i had to work with.














































God knows how, but there was BLACK PAINT all down the drivers side and roof





































Time to get claying (Dodo Juice Yellow Clay & Clay lube)
Maybe a little cold for the clay as it mared a little














































So quite alot of ingrained dirt

These were the results after




























So not good really.

On to the Compounding (M105 & White HEx-Logic Pad on DA)
































































Finished with M205 & Dodo Juice Red Waffle pad & DA










The line next to the light is the phone





































After all the finishing was done, i used Race Glaze Crem Perfection Carnauba Wax. then Zaino Z6 to finish.
































































Windows was done with Dodo Juice Clearly Menthol.

Blacks and Tyres were done with Megs Tyre Shine.

Handed back to my mate today in Uber high winds. (so got really dusty)

This is the end product of a long learning journey for me!!



























































































Thanks for looking

Stu


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning:thumb:

Excellent work


Brian


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

that looks like it has just rolled out the factory fella nice job


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Lovely car and great Job, nice one for giving it ago and proving if you take your time have some common sense you can pull of a fantastic job.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Show room finish nice :thumb:


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Great job, such a lovely colour too :thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Imperial blue is a fantastic colour.

Good job


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

looks fantastic, just decided i NEED one of these cars!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

nice job mate.


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

A really top job there fella and is that the same lupo in the background from last years waxstock?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

orbital said:


> A really top job there fella and is that the same lupo in the background from last years waxstock?


Yes it is haha. Its had massive transformstion for this years season. Ties everything in together better.

Thanks for all the awesome comments. 
Stu


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

looks great buddy


----------



## MurphysLaw (May 14, 2011)

Hi great work. The MK1 RS Focus is going to be my next purchase. Love that car.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. Paint came up a treat.


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah really please with it. 

Thanks for the comments

Stu


----------



## fogulrs (Mar 12, 2012)

Car looks great but really needs the wheels spaced a little!


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking good, great transformation and good honest write up. Plenty of well lit after pics too :thumb:


----------



## DannyMair (Jan 18, 2013)

excellent job with great results.

such a good colour to work on also!


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

fogulrs said:


> Car looks great but really needs the wheels spaced a little!


I said this too lol

Thanks guys


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

TopSport+ said:


> fantastic work:thumb:


Thank you

P.s sorry about the size if the pic. Next lot will be smaller

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alan H (Jun 28, 2009)

Looking very tidy.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Looks brilliant, exactly how a Focus RS should be :thumb:

Its nice to see as they simply aren't seen out on the road anymore, a very rare sight. 

A special car indeed. :thumb:


----------



## saxo1124 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great job. I've always liked that shape of Focus RS and it looks like you've done a top quality job!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

man i love those mk1's i worked at a ford dealer when they came out and fell in love with them instantly ! youve made it look damn awesome


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking turn around that pal :thumb:

Any more pics of the loop in the background? I used to have a white sport.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

great job. looks sweet


----------



## fordsi11 (Jul 2, 2012)

looks great and some awesome pictures too


get your friend to paint them engine lifting eyes though :thumb:


----------



## iMation (Aug 28, 2012)

Lupostef said:


> Cracking turn around that pal :thumb:
> 
> Any more pics of the loop in the background? I used to have a white sport.


if you check out the wax stock entries for this year, the car is in there

Thanks again all, much appreciated


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Stunning mate.


----------

